# para 14



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

how much is a used para 14 alloy in blue w/ on extra 10 rd mag worth? ive seen pics but they arnt very clear he wants 600.00 he is second owner says has not used it much .i was thinking i might try offer of 500.00 not sure.its a big gun. ...help suggestions


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*price check*

Hi,go to this site and see what others are selling for.I have a 15 shot 40 that I bought new.It has been accurate and trouble free.old navy
http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's very hard to price a gun that's not in hand. I think you will see a lot of Para's priced new around the $500 mark. How good is their warranty and things like that? Maybe it hasn't been shot much because it jams all the time? There's a lot of if's when buying a used automatic. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> how much is a used para 14 alloy in blue w/ on extra 10 rd mag worth? ive seen pics but they arnt very clear he wants 600.00 he is second owner says has not used it much .i was thinking i might try offer of 500.00 not sure.its a big gun. ...help suggestions


$600 sounds a little steep for a used Para, expecially the blued version and 10 rd. (only?) mags. It's a big gun all right but only in the grip. If you have large hands or long fingers it may fit better than you think. I'd definitely try the grip on one before I bought it if I were you, just to make sure it fits. Your offer of $500 seems fair and I don't think I'd pay more than maybe $525 total. Good luck and if you end up getting it, you know you are required to post pics! :smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never had a problem with a Para jamming. 600 is too high, I just bought a P14 for 650 brand new.Of course we had to deal with tax and such. 695 out the door.
Offer him 500, which is a fair price but only after you inspect the firearm. Or save a couple of more bucks and buy one new. You might just be buying someone elses problem.:smt076


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*para*

thanks everybody.i decided i didn't want it.i would rather have a compact 1911 model instead. i also noticed he still hasn't sold it.


----------

